# ATI Tool Problem since day 1



## GMX (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,

I've been using this program since my first ATI cards X7xx and X8x0 series and now X1800XT.

I have had this really damn annoying problem on multiple systems and motherboards and operating system configurations I just can't figure it blooody out!!

Everytime I start it up I get artefacts on the screen. I have to refresh the display to get rid of them. That's just the beginning.
It has happened with every card, and continues to happen. A large % of times i start it up I just get a hard lock. Sometimes a blank screen, sometimes a black screen with vertical green or white lines through it, sometimes a blank blue screen. Doesn't matter, they all need system resets.

It's increasingly frustrating and I can't figure it out with whatever setting I play with.

It's happened with drivers since 5.12 and I'm now using 7.7 (mind you I only install standalone display driver).

It's just taken another damn notch when playing BF2142. Since it causes lockups with the damn game, I have to open it, set clocks then close it. When I finish playing, I would LIKE to start it back up and switch to clocks/volts when idling around in non 3D (in ATI tool it is set to switch to 3D clock till next reboot) This almost guarantees an instant lockup. ANd mate, it's just simply f****** frustrating.

btw, this is with just about any version Ive used in the past included the "latest STABLE (really??) Release" : 0.26
Any fix, tip, whatever? Driving me crazy....


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2007)

did you make profiles of the 2d and 3d clocks and save the volts to them ?


----------



## GMX (Oct 13, 2007)

yes...

Even if that was the problem, it doesn't explain it crashing and hard locking half the time when I try to even start ATI Tool up.


----------



## DOM (Oct 13, 2007)

what os are you using ?

was it doing this before you installed it with your 1800xt


----------



## GMX (Oct 13, 2007)

win xp sp2.

It's been doing it with X700 pro I had, and 2 other X800XTs(also an X800pro agp) and it continues with X1800XT.


----------



## DOM (Oct 13, 2007)

have you uninstalled and reinstalled it ?


----------



## GMX (Oct 13, 2007)

Many times on all kinds of platforms and systems.


----------

